# My New Special Needs Foster Dog!!



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmmmmmm, looks to be a cross between a three toed sloth and a springer.....................LOL!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely one of those new "designer" breeds.....


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I want one to keep door to door salesman away! Sam just licks them and plays with their toes!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL....gonna cost u a fortune for collars!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> LOL....gonna cost u a fortune for collars!


'

Oh, that was good! Maybe we can design some type of harness???


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

of course it is some kind of golden hybrid, it seems people want to take the perfect dog(goldens) and turn them into freaks of nature. you could advertise the dog for people who want multiple dogs, but only have space for one. remember big bucks, it is a designer mutt. (i love mutts)


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Definitely one of those new "designer" breeds.....


 
I was going to say the same thing!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm....looks like you'd have to buy extra food, but the amount of poop coming out would be the same.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHAHA! FLUFFY! 

I found something of a similar nature - hope you don't mind me sharing it on this thread. A similar theme with a Golden twist:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hahaha! What a cute costume! Adorable.


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

LMAO!!!!!
great pic :


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Don't think AKC recognizes that one yet!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That must be one of those new designer breeds. Must cost alot to feed him.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! THt's too funny!!!


----------

